# new F.P.



## avbill (Feb 28, 2008)

I just put a Sedona Black Titanium FP together. The wood Tulipwood. I really bad about photography. I rarely pick up the camera anymore When I first put in the cartridge of blue ink the nib was ugly. It scratched, skipped, all over the place. So with the help of the pen FP lovers I took the nib out of the pen and cleaned it. ink on two fingers i washed the nib and the feeder and dried them. I then replaced them into the hosing assembly. I heard the click when the feeder went inside the housing. I then placed the nib aligning the nib and feeder correctly and press the two all the way in the housing.

After i wrote with the pen "the scratching and skipping" went away. Thank you everyone! Now for some interesting ink!

Bill Daniels
retired photographer


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> I just put a Sedona Black Titanium FP together. The wood Tulipwood. I really bad about photography. I rarely pick up the camera anymore When I first put in the cartridge of blue ink the nib was ugly. It scratched, skipped, all over the place. So with the help of the pen FP lovers I took the nib out of the pen and cleaned it. ink on two fingers i washed the nib and the feeder and dried them. I then replaced them into the hosing assembly. I heard the click when the feeder went inside the housing. I then placed the nib aligning the nib and feeder correctly and press the two all the way in the housing.
> 
> ...



Bill, This may be totally bad advice to give but was a tip given to me.  When my nibs were scratchy, feeling like writing with the end of a paperclip, I got some 4000 grit micromesh and gently started writing some figure eights.  I wiped the nib and continued the same routine with 12000 grit micromens and the nibs started writing a lot smoother.


----------



## aurrida (Feb 28, 2008)

heres an article how t grind your own nib. hope it helps. 

http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html


----------



## Narwhale (Feb 28, 2008)

avbill,
Another tip I found somewhere on the internet for correcting scratchy fountain pen nibs is to get some regular brown paper sack paper.
I cut up a paper sack into 6" square or so pieces and use them to polish the nib.  (Apparently, this is like cardboard, in which a lot of clay is used in its making.  The clay dulls knives real fast, but also will polish scratchy nibs.)
The guy recommended writting small currly-cues for about 5 minutes on the paper.
Yes, it does work good.  I use the paper to polish nibs straight form 6000 MM.
Rich S.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 28, 2008)

I read somewhere that a brown paper bag is equal to around 23000 grit. I don't know if it is true but I have been using it as a final when sanding with MM.


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 13, 2008)

I did the micromesh and figure-8 thing a couple months ago on one of my scratchier FP's and it worked GREAT! So I did it to two other of my pens and, well, had to replace the nibs afterward[B)]. There is definitely a learning curve to be learnt.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't forget to check out Lou's "Behind the nib" series. There is a link on the home page.


----------

